# CPT code for a fill and pull



## abozeman (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

Need some assistance with billing a fill and pull in the office - have been instructed to use CPT 51725 (simple cystometrogram) but I'm not sure this is the best code.  I have suggested 51700 but can not find strong support of this code over 51725.  No special equipment is used for the procedure but the nurse is documenting visualized pressure changes and patient response to filling sensations.  I believe this is also known as an "eyeball cystometrogram".  Thanks for any help!


----------

